# Post Noreve pictures here - and questions



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

OK Noreve owners - please post cover pictures!

What is the difference between the different leathers?  From what I can see, it looks like the Perpetual is very smooth, the Ambition is more textured, and the Exceptional (Vintage) looks more like suede.  Is that correct?  I am tempted by the Dark or Passion Vintage but have never seen photos.


Thanks.

Marie


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Marie, I bought a used Dark Vintage one time and I wasn't very happy with it, it just looked Black to me.  I ended up selling it.

What do you think about the Platinum one?


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh I like this thread. I am hoping we can get lots of pictures so we can see what the beautiful Noreve leather really looks like. 

Patricia, maybe you can post the photo's of your pink and blue Noreve covers here. Oh and I see you just ordered the Platinium... That looks really nice on the site. I can't wait for your pictures of who beautiful it really is. Congrats on the purchase.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Marie, I bought a used Dark Vintage one time and I wasn't very happy with it, it just looked Black to me. I ended up selling it.
> 
> What do you think about the Platinum one?


The platinum is beautiful.

I was going to order a black Oberon but for several reasons that isn't happening so I was looking for a black cover but love reds/burgundies so the Scarlet Vintage caught my attention too. And I was going to buy another Oberon for my husband too (which also won't happen now) so maybe it will be 2 Noreves instead!  He loves good leather and was really happy with his original Cole Haan but had the issue with the hinges.

Is the Vintage smooth or a brushed suede-like finish?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Marie, the one I got was very used (but I wasn't deceived, it was advertised that way) so it was smooth, but I think originally it was the brushed-suede look.  Hopefully someone will come along and tell you what the new ones are like.  But I'm thinking they have a brushed suede look to them.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

[/url]
Untitled by mrs_kb_81, on Flickr/img]

I couldn't figure out how to post the picture directly...it looks like something's changed on Flickr...but the link is here.

This is my Pink Noreve K3 cover, along with my Vera Bradley e-Reader cover. The Noreve fits nicely in the VB. Pretty!!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

mrskb said:


> [/url]
> Untitled by mrs_kb_81, on Flickr/img]
> 
> I couldn't figure out how to post the picture directly...it looks like something's changed on Flickr...but the link is here.
> ...


It looks as beautiful as my K2 cover did, yummy. And that VB cover really matches, nice outfit!


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

Can't wait to see more comments and photos on this thread.  I'm so glad someone started this; thank you!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Here is the Orange Cover:










and on a red leather folder to show colour (pretty accurate colour)










and

And the Gold Maia - surprisingly it does not show fingerprints at all.









and


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh wow, I don't think I've seen one color that I don't like! And honestly, even black leather Noreves are really nice. My husband has one for his K3, and he loves it.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Pushka, thank you so much for posting those, that's 2 colors I had not seen. I really considered that Gold one today when I ordered my Platinum, but had never seen one in person.

ETA: Now we have a picture of the pink, the orange and the gold. I'll post a picture of the baby blue. It's on my Nook.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I was surprised at how much I loved the Gold one.  I thought it could look a bit tacky, but it doesn't.  Simply gorgeous.  If only my K2 could fit into it......You will love Platinum.  Must go and touch my K2 with the Orange Noreve........


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

None of the colors look tacky to me at all. You might think the orange, purple, maybe the gold...but not at all. They're all beautiful!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

My red Noreve. I think this is on my K1 but I have a red one on my K3 too.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

mrskb said:


> None of the colors look tacky to me at all. You might think the orange, purple, maybe the gold...but not at all. They're all beautiful!


Love the red! And yes, classic French. Elegant. Simple. Classic.


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

Does anyone have a picture of the Ocean Blue cover?  I'm thinking about ordering one but would like to see a picture first...

Thanks!


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow I really like that red!!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Bonbonlover said:


> Wow I really like that red!!


I'll second that!!! It looks like a nice what I would describe as a soft red rather than bright fire engine red. It reminds me of the Oberon red cover I have and I love that color.

I agree all the colors are beautiful but I do love a nice classy red!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Anymore red pics  I could easily be swayed to order.  If I do that before vacation, the wait might not seem as long!    

For those that have red, please describe the color?  

Thanks - I think!


----------



## SheilaLouise (Apr 3, 2011)

There is a review on casescoop.com that has a lot of excellent close-up photos of covers in Ambition (pebbled) and Exceptional (suede). The review is for the K2, but it is still useful for assessing materials and construction.

Sheila

http://www.casescoop.com/2009/04/22/amazon-kindle-2-leather-case-by-noreve-review/


----------



## blackcat (Jul 2, 2010)

Rats, I have just purchased a non lighted Amazon cover and not want the Noreve suede one now as well - goes away in despair


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

Here's a (not too terrible) pic of my platinum K2 cover- I really think you are going to LOVE the cover when you get it!!!


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

I did it, I couldn't resist.  I ordered the Ocean Blue which was different than the original color I thought I wanted when I first started looking into Noreve, but the blue just looked so fresh and clean and seemed like it would wear really well.  

I found a coupon code: generationmp3 which saves 15% on your order (saved me $8.3.  

Now, it's just time to sit and wait...so excited!!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Italia, it's catching!  When you see other people talking about them it makes you want to order one.  I think that Ocean blue is beautiful.  When I ordered my baby blue, I had a hard time deciding between the two.  I knew about that 'generationmp3' discount code, but I've used it 2 times before and they won't let me use it any more.  So you and I will be on Noreve watch together, we should get ours about the same time.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

ZsuZsu said:


> Here's a (not too terrible) pic of my platinum K2 cover- I really think you are going to LOVE the cover when you get it!!!


That's a beautiful picture, thank you so much for posting that. I just know I'm going to love it.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> That's a beautiful picture, thank you so much for posting that. I just know I'm going to love it.


Oh wow!!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Italiahaircolor said:


> I did it, I couldn't resist. I ordered the Ocean Blue which was different than the original color I thought I wanted when I first started looking into Noreve, but the blue just looked so fresh and clean and seemed like it would wear really well.
> 
> I found a coupon code: generationmp3 which saves 15% on your order (saved me $8.3.
> 
> Now, it's just time to sit and wait...so excited!!


There's another code "jbmm" that gives you about the same off. I'm not sure whether it's still good or not, but it's the one that I used not long ago for my pink Noreve. I emailed Noreve and asked if there was a code, and they sent it to me


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Italia, it's catching! When you see other people talking about them it makes you want to order one. I think that Ocean blue is beautiful. When I ordered my baby blue, I had a hard time deciding between the two. I knew about that 'generationmp3' discount code, but I've used it 2 times before and they won't let me use it any more. So you and I will be on Noreve watch together, we should get ours about the same time.


It's exciting right? I debated on the platinum one, it's really beautiful and if I had a graphite Kindle I would be all over that...but I think the ocean blue with my white will be pretty.

I bought a black one from a member of the forum and I love it. I would have really loved to just buy ONE but the timing was just too tight to risk it. I'll be selling the black one when my new one comes it.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Pushka said:


> Here is the Orange Cover:


Carol, since you have a couple Noreves for your K3, I wonder if I could ask a favor from you. Are you familiar with the M-Edge e-Luminator light? It has the "tab" thing that slides into a slot on the M-Edge covers? But I use it with other covers, I just slide the tab in between the Kindle and the cover.

On the K3 Noreve, on the right-hand side, the outside, I know there is a solid piece part of the rail system there. I would like to know the distance between that rail piece and the top of the case. In other words, I'm wondering if I'll be able to slide the tab on my e-Luminator light in between the Kindle and the Noreve case. The rails on my Noreve on my Nook won't allow me to do that, the way they are made. From looking at pictures, it looks like the rail system on the K3 Noreve on that right-hand side is one rail piece centered with open space on top and bottom. I'd like to know if I'll be able to slide the e-Luminator on the upper space.

I hope this makes sense! Let me know if I need to explain better.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Oops, sorry Patricia, these pictures were of the K2 cover.  I havent ordered one for the K3 as I am not sure about the hinge it has.  Sorry I cant help you.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Anybody with a K3 Noreve that can help me with this?


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I did it!  I ordered the red (tradition) Noreve!  Thanks for the coupon code and info.  I still may get another one for my husband at some point although an Etsy seller has one I am thinking of for him and/or maybe making him a custom m-edge one.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Congratulations Marie!  So now there are 3 of us on Noreve watch, we should all get them around the same time.  You should make your husband one of the design your own M-edge, put a picture of him running in the Boston Marathon, that's quite an achievement.  The only negative about the M-edge cover is that is does not have a closure system.  I bought a really girl's really thin elastic headband, had to shorten it a bit, and I put it behind the Kindle, then pull it around the front when the cover is closed.  It works just like the Amazon cover with the elastic strap.  I was able to find one about the same color as my cover.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Anybody with a K3 Noreve that can help me with this?


I slide mine between the K3 and the Noreve cover on the left side, and it works really well. If you try to slide it in on the right side, it would get in the way of the page turner buttons....


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Congratulations Marie! So now there are 3 of us on Noreve watch, we should all get them around the same time. You should make your husband one of the design your own M-edge, put a picture of him running in the Boston Marathon, that's quite an achievement. The only negative about the M-edge cover is that is does not have a closure system. I bought a really girl's really thin elastic headband, had to shorten it a bit, and I put it behind the Kindle, then pull it around the front when the cover is closed. It works just like the Amazon cover with the elastic strap. I was able to find one about the same color as my cover.


I would love to do a Boston Marathon pic of him but need to see what I come back with. I am not sure what I will see of him running with all the people and transporation issues but I hope to get some. Maybe one of his running buddies will get one of him for me during the run.

Great idea with the elastic headband.

Did you suggest the closure system to m-edge? They might be able to add that as an option esp if others are interested. Maybe not right away but possibly in the future.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

maries said:


> I would love to do a Boston Marathon pic of him but need to see what I come back with. I am not sure what I will see of him running with all the people and transporation issues but I hope to get some. Maybe one of his running buddies will get one of him for me during the run.
> 
> Great idea with the elastic headband.
> 
> Did you suggest the closure system to m-edge? They might be able to add that as an option esp if others are interested. Maybe not right away but possibly in the future.


I understand it's hard to get pictures of them when they are running. I have a friend whose husband runs and she told me about that.

No, I didn't suggest anything to M-Edge, but I think they offer a few other covers that don't have a closure system, maybe it's not a problem with most people, but I like to have something to hold it.


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

I did it, too!    That little devil is just crazy this week and keeping us all busy.  I debated and debated and debated, but I finally decided with my love of purple that I should go with it.  So, I ordered the purple, and I can't wait to receive it.  This will be my first Noreve.  All of you have help convince me that I will never regret this decision, and I know I won't!

I do have one question.  It was a real struggle to decide between the purple and the platinum.  I have heard many comments regarding the "buttery softness" of the covers, but are the platinum and gold just as soft?  I see that they are coated with a substance to make them shiny.  Does that change the feel of the leather?

Counting the days with you Patricia, Marie, and Italia!  Please post photos as soon as you can.  And, thanks for the coupon code, too!


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

BookLady said:


> I did it, too!  That little devil is just crazy this week and keeping us all busy. I debated and debated and debated, but I finally decided with my love of purple that I should go with it. So, I ordered the purple, and I can't wait to receive it. This will be my first Noreve. All of you have help convince me that I will never regret this decision, and I know I won't!
> 
> I do have one question. It was a real struggle to decide between the purple and the platinum. I have heard many comments regarding the "buttery softness" of the covers, but are the platinum and gold just as soft? I see that they are coated with a substance to make them shiny. Does that change the feel of the leather?
> 
> Counting the days with you Patricia, Marie, and Italia! Please post photos as soon as you can. And, thanks for the coupon code, too!


This ordering seems pretty catching!! I've never seen the purple, you MUST post pictures.


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

The only Noreve cover I have ever "met" in real life is my Platinum cover, so I don't know how it compares to their other leathers...  It is true that it has a "coating" on it- it isn't as heavy as a patent leather, but it does have a bit of a sheen to it...  I find that this makes it easier to keep clean and wipe off (it goes everywhere with me, usually in my purse, so it IS exposed to all those bits of dust and stuff), and it is very smooth and nice to "pet"- but I wouldn't describe it as "buttery" soft- I think it is a little more resiliant and probably a little less pliable than some of the other finishes might be.... And I absolutely LOVE mine!

I can't wait to see the purple!!  I bet that is going to be just gorgeous- please post pics when you get it!!!!


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

I will happily share pictures as soon as it arrives! Italia, Patricia shared this link showing photos of another purple Noreve if you are interested in checking it out before mine arrives:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,24162.0.html

ZsuZsu, thank you so much for letting me know about your Platinum cover. It was a very difficult decision for me to make as the Platinum is so gorgeous, too. Well, actually ALL of the colors are unbelievably beautiful. Maybe that's why so many Kindle owners seem to get more than one?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

BookLady said:


> I did it, too!  That little devil is just crazy this week and keeping us all busy. I debated and debated and debated, but I finally decided with my love of purple that I should go with it. So, I ordered the purple, and I can't wait to receive it. This will be my first Noreve. All of you have help convince me that I will never regret this decision, and I know I won't!
> 
> I do have one question. It was a real struggle to decide between the purple and the platinum. I have heard many comments regarding the "buttery softness" of the covers, but are the platinum and gold just as soft? I see that they are coated with a substance to make them shiny. Does that change the feel of the leather?
> 
> Counting the days with you Patricia, Marie, and Italia! Please post photos as soon as you can. And, thanks for the coupon code, too!


I have NO doubt that you will love the purple. I really loved the purple one I had for my K2. Just wait until you feel how soft and yummy it feels. Once I tried a Noreve cover, my thought was: I have found my forever cover. I have a few other covers but the Noreve remains my favorite. that's a good question about the platinum one being as soft as the Perpetual ones, I've wondered about that too. I hope the 'sparkle' part of it doesn't make it feel scratchy.


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

The purple is really, really pretty.  It reminds we of fresh lilacs or a shabby-chic purple, it's very soft!  I'm excited to see yours!


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

Patricia, did you see the post a few up from yours from ZsuZsu about the feel of her Platinum cover?  It sounds wonderful!  I'm sure you will love it and the feel of it.  I can't wait to see your posts and pictures once you receive it.  It sounds stunning!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Yes, I saw her post about the platinum one, sounds good, doesn't it?  I hope it's as soft feeling as the regular ones.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I am thinking it is good for my credit card that I cannot choose between red, platinum, orange and purple for another noreve.....and then there's green, and I love the white textured leather one.....sigh.....


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Pushka said:


> I am thinking it is good for my credit card that I cannot choose between red, platinum, orange and purple for another noreve.....and then there's green, and I love the white textured leather one.....sigh.....


I actually considered the white one. It's very rare to see a white Kindle cover. I would probably get one if I could find a cheap one on Ebay, but I hated to spend the money on a Noreve in white since I'm not real sure how long I would love it.


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

Patricia- the Platinum doesn't really have any "sparkle" to it- just a soft glow or sheen, and it is DEFINITELY not scratchy at all!!!  It is smooth as silk, and I bet you find yourself stroking it just to feel how smooth and wonderful it is!!!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

ZsuZsu said:


> Patricia- the Platinum doesn't really have any "sparkle" to it- just a soft glow or sheen, and it is DEFINITELY not scratchy at all!!! It is smooth as silk, and I bet you find yourself stroking it just to feel how smooth and wonderful it is!!!


Oh I have no doubt I'll be stroking it, I used to do that with my pink one. I'm glad it doesn't feel scratchy.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

It's not scratchy at all, but it's definitely not as soft either.  It's more like the difference between a soft leather and a patent leather.  If it's that soft buttery feel you are going for, I wouldn't go for the platinum.  On the other hand, it's aNoreve and it's beautiful.  Mine did get marked up though.  I had the Octavo vintage cover on top of it for a long time and it kind of came off on it and I have not been able to get it off.  At least I think that's what it is.  It is kind of uniform all over it.  I bought the platinum for my ipad used and if I could get the stuff off of it, I would probably sell it.  Any ideas?


----------



## sleepy6553 (Nov 21, 2010)

OK, I'm getting antsy and want a new cover. I love my Apple Green Amazon lighted cover, but you know how it is. You just gotta get something new! I'm liking the rail system on the Noreve the more I read about it, but can't decide on a color. Well, I have one in mind but I want to get YOUR opinion. Here's my skin:










What would you get? Of course, I could always get a new skin, too!


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

I have that same skin!  It looks great with the Platinum Noreve cover, but I bet it would be pretty with a green cover too!

Corkyb- I find the Platinum easy to keep clean because of the coating- have you tried some leather cleaner?  I did get lipstick on it once that was harder to get off because it kind of "sunk" into the leather- I used the Armor All leather cleaner (that I use on the seats of my car) very sparingly and got the stain off without taking the sheen off of the leather- maybe that kind of cleaner would work for you?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

sleepy6553 said:


> OK, I'm getting antsy and want a new cover. I love my Apple Green Amazon lighted cover, but you know how it is. You just gotta get something new! I'm liking the rail system on the Noreve the more I read about it, but can't decide on a color. Well, I have one in mind but I want to get YOUR opinion. Here's my skin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I personally don't like green very much, but I think the one they have called Olive Green would look great with it. Either that or the purple. The purple is luscious looking, I used to have one.


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh, I love that skin! Who makes it? I think the purple Norever would look gorgeous on there...........of course, I would (having just ordered the purple Noreve)!    It looks like a soft purple in the photos, and I think Patricia will back me up that it is not a deep purple. I can certainly see it on your Kindle with that skin unless you are just wanting a new skin.  Isn't it funny how we want fresh, new things when spring arrives?  Good luck with your decision.  Having struggled with my decision, I can understand your dilemma.


----------



## sleepy6553 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for your suggestions. I was leaning towards the purple, too, but wanted to hear your ideas. I like the green but since I already have a green cover, I was looking for something different. ZsuZsu, I'd love to see a pic of your platinum cover with this skin. Can you post a picture? Does it stay clean (I worry about fingerprints--you know, newsprint from what I'm reading on my Kindle. LOL.

If I have time this weekend, I might look thru the Decal Girl skins again in case something just screams "Buy Me"! Thanks again.

For the person who asked which skin this is, it's Turbulent Dreams http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50116.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Sleepy6553  -  Look at Page 1 of this thread.  ZsuZsu posted pictures of her platinum Noreve.  It's beautiful!  I'm on countdown for mine.


----------



## klep88 (Mar 31, 2010)

I have the light purple Tradition cover.  It is a VERY intense light purple, almost periwinkle mixed with lavender.  It is gorgeous, and I also have the Turbulent Dreams skin on my kindle.  It's not a perfect match, but it is plenty good for me.  And I'm a pretty picky person when it comes to stuff matching.  I can try to take a picture if that would help you out with making your decision.


----------



## sleepy6553 (Nov 21, 2010)

Klep88--I'd love a pic. Thanks for the offer. I'm like you about being picky about things matching.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I have the platinum Noreve and it is just as beautiful IRL as it is in the picture posted earlier in this thread. Unfortunately, mine has developed an unsightly dark line near the top that I cannot remove. I have no idea what the line is--it is definitely not ink or anything like that, but i don't think it is dirt, or I would be able to clean it off.  My Kindle in its Noreve is typically located in my purse if I am not reading. I have no idea how this dark mark came to be, but it is a real bummer because it is the first thing I notice anytime I look at my cover.  . At any rate, I still love the cover and the color!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I love the platinum Noreve, but I would worry about staining or marks. I had a purse that suddenly developed a grease spot. Nothing would remove it. I was heartbroken. I hope you can figure out the mystery line on yours *planet_Janet*!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

planet_janet said:


> I have the platinum Noreve and it is just as beautiful IRL as it is in the picture posted earlier in this thread. Unfortunately, mine has developed an unsightly dark line near the top that I cannot remove. I have no idea what the line is--it is definitely not ink or anything like that, but i don't think it is dirt, or I would be able to clean it off. My Kindle in its Noreve is typically located in my purse if I am not reading. I have no idea how this dark mark came to be, but it is a real bummer because it is the first thing I notice anytime I look at my cover. . At any rate, I still love the cover and the color!


I guess this is why so many of us have a cover for our cover! I remember when I first joined this forum and started reading about cases and covers, it was mysterious to me why someone would put a cover on their Kindle, and then wanted a cover to put on that before they put it in their purse......what?? But now I'm one of them, I totally understand.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Me too...my Kindle is in the pink Noreve, and when I take it out of the house, it's in the Vera Bradley Pink Twirly Birds case!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm being tempted to join you ladies on Noreve watch.  I've never owned one, but the platinum looks very pretty.  I had never considered platinum before.  I always looked at the pink, baby blue, or maybe the purple.  I have the beautiful skin designed by Patricia (PG4003).


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Hubby just told me he wants to buy himself a Kindle.  He said he would give me the new one and he would adopt my K2.  Oh boy!  That means a new skin and a new cover! . I currently have an Oberon, but this platinum Noreve is soooo sweet!


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

What a sweet hubby you have, skyblue, and think of the fun you will have shopping for a new skin and cover!  So many wonderful choices available for both.  We seem to have Noreve fever among us lately, so have to warn you that it may be contagious.    Let us know what you decide and have fun!


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

klep88 said:


> I have the light purple Tradition cover. It is a VERY intense light purple, almost periwinkle mixed with lavender. It is gorgeous, and I also have the Turbulent Dreams skin on my kindle. It's not a perfect match, but it is plenty good for me. And I'm a pretty picky person when it comes to stuff matching. I can try to take a picture if that would help you out with making your decision.


klepp88, I would very much appreciate a photo of your light purple Noreve cover with your Turbulent Dreams skin. That combination just seems perfect; please share your photos with us. That would definitely help me make a decision about the skin, and I know others have said they would like to see it, too. Thank you!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Patricia said:


> I'm being tempted to join you ladies on Noreve watch. I've never owned one, but the platinum looks very pretty. I had never considered platinum before. I always looked at the pink, baby blue, or maybe the purple. I have the beautiful skin designed by Patricia (PG4003).


Patricia, I think you would love a Noreve cover, you and I seem to like a lot of the same things, and it's my favorite. I went for the platinum this time, since in a previous K2 life I already owned a pink and a purple, and I have the baby blue on my Nook. I thought long and hard before ordering the platinum because my first desire was to get another pink one, I loved that so much. But since I have the pink Amazon lighted cover and also have a little cheap Ebay cover which is pink, I decided to mix things up a little and get the platinum.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks, *BookLady*! It was a complete surprise! Now I have to do some serious contemplation!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

skyblue said:


> Thanks, *BookLady*! It was a complete surprise! Now I have to do some serious contemplation!


Oh I'm jealous, you get to start dressing a new baby


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Oh I'm jealous, you get to start dressing a new baby


I know! Wow! I wish I could find the thread with the photo of the platinum Noreve that I saw a year or so ago. I think it was Cagnes who had the platinum Noreve with a custom skin that she designed. I remember thinking it was stunning!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

skyblue said:


> I know! Wow! I wish I could find the thread with the photo of the platinum Noreve that I saw a year or so ago. I think it was Cagnes who had the platinum Noreve with a custom skin that she designed. I remember thinking it was stunning!


I know Cagnes has designed some beautiful skins. You could do a search, at the top of the page see the white SEARCH, click on that, then a box comes up and you can search by key words, for instance 'platinum Noreve' or you can search by poster name.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

OT, but I haven't seen Cagnes post for ages.  And it is very exciting planning a wardrobe for a new lady kindle.  Patricia and I like the same things too and I LOVE noreve.  But I have resisted, so far....


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Pushka said:


> OT, but I haven't seen Cagnes post for ages. And it is very exciting planning a wardrobe for a new lady kindle. Patricia and I like the same things too and I LOVE noreve. But I have resisted, so far....


Come on....it's spring time, you NEED a new Noreve


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

well, is there a really nice blue?  I have a red Kate Spade which is pretty close to the Noreve, but I don't have a blue cover,  I think I would be done in if I could see a picture of a blue, it would need to be a bright blue, I am in a bold mood these days 

hey Patricia, it is Autumn in my neck of the woods.  Hmm, I did like my orange, but the current decal doesn't go with it.  Actually, it doesn't go with blue either.......


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I think the only bold blue they have is the Ocean blue.  Most of the Noreves are soft colors, not really what I call bold, but the colors are very vivid.  Which skin do you have now?


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I believe they have a baby blue and an ocean blue.  The baby blue seems to be a pastel like some of their other colors.  I have had two ocean blue covers and I am not really a blue person.  The first was for my Nook, but I sold my nook as I didn't care for the Nook.  I adored the Noreve cover on it though and still miss that cover.  I bought another one for my Dx and it's nice, but it just hasn't taken the place of the red Ginko for the Dx which may be my all time favorite cover.  I would say the blue is a deep blue, it's a stunning color really, but it's not bold.  Vivid is probably a good descriptor.  It's definitely not a lighter pastel though like the pink and the purple look to be.


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

Since we're talking about the blues...

I'm normally a "light blue" person.  But on my recent trip to the Olympic Peninsula there was this moment when we were standing on the upper floor of the observation deck in Port Angeles and the sun made a rare appearance and the water this rich, vivid, crisp blue.  This was really mind blowing because, based on everything else we saw prior to that moment, the water looked grey.  So, okay...when I came home and decided I wanted another Noreve cover, when I saw the Ocean Blue, I was like "that's it!"...it totally recaptured that moment for me and I was in love.

I did some research on blogs which shared pictures of completed Noreves (not the swatches available for preview on their site) and it is very true to what you're seeing.  

I'm excited to get it, and I'll post pictures for sure!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow, this has me thinking I want another Noreve already


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I have an Ocean Blue K2 case.  I also have a blue Bundle Monster and blue Oberon. They are each different shades of blue, I think "ocean blue" is a good name for the Noreve blue.  

By the way, if anyone has an orange Noreve K2 cover they don't want anymore PM me.


----------



## donidion (Feb 13, 2011)

It is look good left model picture...


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I have two questions...do all of the Noreve colors fold back easily for reading?  And how long does it usually take to receive a Noreve?  I'm trying to decide between the platinum and the purple.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Patricia said:


> I have two questions...do all of the Noreve colors fold back easily for reading? And how long does it usually take to receive a Noreve? I'm trying to decide between the platinum and the purple.


Patricia, this is one of the reasons I love the Noreve covers, they fold back totally flat right from the start. No breaking in period or anything. I think the Oberon covers are gorgeous but I never could get mine to fold back totally flat and it always irritated me. And about the time to receive a Noreve....unfortunately if you order anything other than black, you are looking at a minimum of 3 weeks, I think my last one took 3-1/2 weeks. But believe me, once you get it, you love it so much that you quickly forget about the long wait time.

Here's a picture of the Noreve on my Nook, folded back. I don't currently have a Kindle one to show you, but it folds back just as nicely as this.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

...when I ordered my last Noreve, I got an email from them, saying they had pink in stock also, and if I wanted to change my order they'd send it right out. I did, and had it in a week. You could always ask if they have any colors other than black in stock...


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I have officially joined you ladies on Noreve watch!  Just ordered the platinum.  Thanks for your enabling


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

Congratulations, Patricia!  Enjoy the countdown as we all eagerly await our Noreve covers.  I've lost count of the colors, but think we have Platinums, Purples, and one Ocean Blue?  We'll all be posting pictures like mad (I hope!) to show off our new Noreve covers.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I too hope everyone will post pics when their Noreves arrive!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

mrskb said:


> ...when I ordered my last Noreve, I got an email from them, saying they had pink in stock also, and if I wanted to change my order they'd send it right out. I did, and had it in a week. You could always ask if they have any colors other than black in stock...


I remember you posting when that happened, what a stroke of luck for you! I've already received the email saying unless you order black, it will be maximum of 15 working days.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Patricia said:


> I have officially joined you ladies on Noreve watch! Just ordered the platinum. Thanks for your enabling


Oh Patricia I'm so happy for you, I know you'll love it. Now there are 4 of us on Noreve watch!! And hey take a look at this VB fabric called Watercolor, doesn't it look like it will match the platinum? And I have some of this fabric


----------



## teeitup (Nov 1, 2008)

Add me to the list of Noreve "watchers".  I ordered a red one last week.  They did tell me they had black and maybe a couple of other colors in stock if I wanted to change my order but I didn't.  Only thing is I realized there was a code I could have used and didn't see the info in a thread until after I had sent in the order.  I sent back a request but nope, TOO LATE.  Oh well, it wasn't that much any way.


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

Congratulations teeitup!  I believe you have the first red Noreve cover on watch, so another color that we can look forward to seeing in photos (we hope!).  My confirmation email said they only had black in stock for immediate shipment, so that must change from time to time.  You can always use your code for your NEXT Noreve!


----------



## teeitup (Nov 1, 2008)

BookLady said:


> Congratulations teeitup! I believe you have the first red Noreve cover on watch, so another color that we can look forward to seeing in photos (we hope!). My confirmation email said they only had black in stock for immediate shipment, so that must change from time to time. You can always use your code for your NEXT Noreve!


Thanks, I am trying not to think about the wait as I was a "nervous ninny" until my Oberon got there, especially since we were in the midst of a record snowfall, which delayed it's arrival.

This is the post about the different colors I could have selected if I didn't want to wait: If you would like to change your color choice to one that we currently have in stock (for immediate shipment): _Black, Purple or Passion Vintage_ ; then please contact our customer service by e-mail at [email protected] within 24 hours with your order number.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

teeitup said:


> Thanks, I am trying not to think about the wait as I was a "nervous ninny" until my Oberon got there, especially since we were in the midst of a record snowfall, which delayed it's arrival.
> 
> This is the post about the different colors I could have selected if I didn't want to wait: If you would like to change your color choice to one that we currently have in stock (for immediate shipment): _Black, Purple or Passion Vintage_ ; then please contact our customer service by e-mail at [email protected] within 24 hours with your order number.


My confirmation email only offered Black as an immediate option. Weird that yours says they have a Purple available for immediate shipment. BookLady ordered a purple a few days ago and they didn't offer it to her, but maybe someone else already took it at that point.


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

I agree that it seems strange they did not offer me immediate shipment on the purple, but who knows........maybe I'll get it a few days earlier??  Wishful thinking, no doubt.  In any case, it is nice to know they now have some stock ahead in some colors other than black.  I know there are going to be a lot of anxious, excited people on this board as the first Noreve arrives.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

OK Ladies, I decided to do a summary of those of us on Noreve watch, here it is:

PG4003 (Patricia).....*Platinum* _*Shipping notice rec'd, shipping 4/30/2011*_
ItaliaHairColor...... *Ocean Blue* _*Shipping notice rec'd, shipping 4/30/2011*_
Maries............ *Red*
BookLady........... *Purple*
Patricia (2 of us).... *Platinum*
Teeitup............. *Red*


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

Great idea!  It's nice to see who is on watch...and I'm equally anxious to see who will join....


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Italiahaircolor said:


> ...and I'm equally anxious to see who will join....


running away right now.....


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

What fun!!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Pushka said:


> running away right now.....


You know you can't escape. You can run but you can't hide


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I made Linda (BookLady) a zippered bag to use for her purple Noreve. She'll have the bag sitting there waiting to fill it up with a Kindle in a beautiful purple Noreve case.










Inside with my hot pink Amazon cover in it...doesn't match too well!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I hope she takes a picture for us. That's beautiful!


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

That is an adorable sleeve!


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

I will definitely post pictures once I get the Noreve and the bag.  Isn't it beautiful?  Patricia does such wonderful, creative work!  This bag will always be very special to me.  I told her that when the next Kindle comes out (and you know it will, sooner or later), I sure hope that they will make it about the same size so that I can always use this beautiful bag.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Oh Patricia I'm so happy for you, I know you'll love it. Now there are 4 of us on Noreve watch!! And hey take a look at this VB fabric called Watercolor, doesn't it look like it will match the platinum? And I have some of this fabric


Very pretty! Let me think about it. I'll PM you.


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

So, according to my calculations...most of us on Kindle Watch should be winding down over the next week or so, that being, if Noreve stands by their 15 day standard.  I've been on the hook for 8 business days thus far and am really looking forward to that "shipping confirmation" e-mail...

And now I suppose I do have a question...

When Noreve says "15 business days" does that mean 15 days of production...or 15 days from ordering the cover until it arrives to you?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Italia, that's a good question. Here's the quote from my confirmation email: _Thank you for your order. The case that you have selected is made on demand, and will therefore be delivered to you within 15-20 working days. _

My confirmation email is dated 12-April, so tomorrow 26-April will be 2 weeks which to me is 10 working days. So next Tuesday 03-May will be 15 working days. What I'm hoping for is a shipping notice toward the end of this week, and delivery probably toward the middle of next week, somewhere around the 3-1/2 week period total time. I'm thinking this is going to make it to me right before Mother's Day  I've ordered 2 other Noreves and I got them in about 3 1/2 weeks. I just about attack the UPS man when I see him pull up in front of my house!

One thing I have wondered about, don't know how true this is, but someone said they only work 4 days a week over there?? Because if so that would make a difference when counting the 15-20 working day schedule.


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

Quick research....

It appears, according to a couple articles, that in France the standard work week is 35 hours per week.  How that breaks down into days...I don't know.  But, it's 5 hours less that what we work...so there has to be some truth in "business days" being more drawn out.  

I'm chomping at the bit, hoping that the recent modification they made in their business means that their productivity will surpass what even their expectations are.  Wouldn't it be amazing if they started mailing out at the mid/end of this week?!  I'd be thrilled.

On a side note, I do wonder how long it takes to make a Kindle cover?


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> One thing I have wondered about, don't know how true this is, but someone said they only work 4 days a week over there??


That was from my friend teasing me while I was impatiently waiting for my first Noreve, but it actually did work out to almost a count of four days per week, it went way, way over. Mine went over a month from ordering it to actually being sent out. Then it got held up in Europe. It took about seven or eight weeks from ordering it to actually arriving.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Cardinal said:


> That was from my friend teasing me while I was impatiently waiting for my first Noreve, but it actually did work out to almost a count of four days per week, it went way, way over. Mine went over a month from ordering it to actually being sent out. Then it got held up in Europe. It took about seven or eight weeks from ordering it to actually arriving.


Aww, Michelle, I did not want to hear that!! Supposedly they've hired and trained some new employees recently so I'm hoping it doesn't take that long.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Ah Ladies, the covers are not made in France, they are made in Asia, shipped to France, and then on to us. if you check the covers ther is a stamp, from memory, made in Vietnam? So they are made quickly, but the shipping is what takes the time.

yes, here is the thread I started about this a few months ago.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,26746.0.html


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

My memory is from Vietnam as well.

Patricia, I think my Passion Vintage took longer than most, I hope yours arrives quickly!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

You are so right, I looked at my Noreve on my Nook and it says "Designed in France by Noreve.  Made in Vietnam."  That sort of hits a sour note with me, like they are paying people in Vietnam less than minimum wage to make these things and then selling them for high dollar.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

My K3 Noreve, and my husband's as well, says "Designed in France by Noreve". It doesn't say where it was actually made. I no longer have the box that it came in. I'd sure like to know. That could be a deal breaker for me....


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

mrskb said:


> My K3 Noreve, and my husband's as well, says "Designed in France by Noreve". It doesn't say where it was actually made. I no longer have the box that it came in. I'd sure like to know. That could be a deal breaker for me....


LOL You no longer have the box it came in because there probably wasn't much left of it when you got it  And I hate to burst your bubble, but mine sure says "Made in Vietnam." I took a picture, but my little Kodak camera doesn't do too well with close-ups. I think you can read it though.










Edited to remove one of the pictures.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Mine says Made in Vietnam on the inside right cover too.  It is a difficult thing.  It does give the people employment, but the low wage they are paid is a problem.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Maybe, taking into account the cost of living over there, it's not such a low wage locally? It would be interesting to actually know.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I wonder why mine and my husband's both say "Designed in France by Noreve", but not "made in Viet Nam". Hhmmm....and you're right, Patricia, there wasn't much of the box left lol!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Neo said:


> Maybe, taking into account the cost of living over there, it's not such a low wage locally? It would be interesting to actually know.


And that is a good point too. We have been to Vietnam, and my son is currently on a boat working his way down the Mekong Delta. Food prices are certainly cheap, even for a tourist and he gets by on $10 a day including accommodation and food. It is probably more that they have to work very long hours in a difficult working environment that is the issue. And of course we are assuming that Noreve practices this too. The workmanship is always good so....


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Pushka said:


> And that is a good point too. We have been to Vietnam, and my son is currently on a boat working his way down the Mekong Delta. Food prices are certainly cheap, even for a tourist and he gets by on $10 a day including accommodation and food. It is probably more that they have to work very long hours in a difficult working environment that is the issue. And of course we are assuming that Noreve practices this too. The workmanship is always good so....


Another good point of view....thank you!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Isn't it great that we can have a pro and con discussion without getting into mischief!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes, it really is! I think the majority of the people here are friendly and open to each others' experiences and opinions. When I first got my Kindle, and then discovered Kindleboards, I noticed right away that there is a real difference here...a lot of friendly and helpful people here! And a lot of us (I won't pinpoint anyone!!) are professional enablers, pure and simple


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

Noreve, IMO, is one of the most attractive cases out there.  I've had a few other brands, and liked them all for different reasons, but Noreve is the only brand I've ever bought two of.  I like the simplicity of the design, the unobstructed way it holds the Kindle, and the color choices are, by far and away, great.  At the end of the day, I don't care so much where it's made or by whom.  

I have another question.  

Since my blue one is arriving hopefully soon, I have a black one that I'll definitely not use again.  I don't change covers enough to justify keeping it...and I'm acquiring quite the collection of pointless, empty covers which goes against my minimalist attitude.  So, with that said, what is a reasonable asking price for a used Noreve?  It's in a great condition, no problems at all.  I figure someone else could get great use out of it, which is way better than keeping it as a dust collector.  I bought it 2nd hand, but can't remember what I paid...maybe $50.00?  I seriously don't remember.  I used it for all of a month and half.  Any help would be great!  Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You can browse the archives in Buy, Sell, Trade and Barter to see prices that sold...

Betsy


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

You could always set a price and also say "or best offer", and see what comes. I don't think it will be difficult to sell here.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

You don't see many used Noreves for sale here.  I think $50 is a fair price if it's in good condition.  If I were looking for one it would be worth $50 to me, if no other reason than I could get it in a matter of days instead of weeks when ordering from Noreve in France.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> You don't see many used Noreves for sale here. I think $50 is a fair price if it's in good condition. If I were looking for one it would be worth $50 to me, if no other reason than I could get it in a matter of days instead of weeks when ordering from Noreve in France.


I agree!


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions, ladies.  I would feel bad selling it for what I paid--consider, I paid only that and used it.  So, I don't know...maybe I'll just do a best offer and take it from there!

Thanks again!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

So if it makes you feel better, offer it for $45   But I still think it's worth $50, even if that's what you paid for it and you used it for a while.  I always hesitate to do a "Best Offer", someone might consider $20 their "Best Offer".  Of course you always have the option of declining it if it's not reasonable.  Don't forget to consider your shipping expenses too.  It'll probably cost you about $5 to mail that in the U.S.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Honestly? I'd start at $50 too. If it's in like-new condition, that's a lot less than ordering straight from Noreve. You can always lower the price, but I wouldn't go too low either.


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

I got notified!  

My cover will be leaving Noreve on the 30th...and they already gave me a tracking number, so now I'll be compulsive about that!!  Very exciting!!  

How long does shipping from Noreve to destination generally take?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

OMG Italia, we must have gotten ours at the same time!!!  If we got our shipping notice that it's shipping on the 30th, I'm thinking we'll have it by next Thursday maybe??  The 5th of May??  Woo hoo


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Italiahaircolor said:


> I got notified!
> 
> My cover will be leaving Noreve on the 30th...and they already gave me a tracking number, so now I'll be compulsive about that!! Very exciting!!
> 
> How long does shipping from Noreve to destination generally take?


When did you order?

Patricia - Yeah!!!! Maybe by Mother's Day!!!!


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

I ordered it on April 13th!!

I am so excited and hopeful that the covers will come mid-next week!!  AHHH, I cannot wait to see the blue IRL!!!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Italiahaircolor said:


> I ordered it on April 13th!!
> 
> I am so excited and hopeful that the covers will come mid-next week!! AHHH, I cannot wait to see the blue IRL!!!


I ordered the 14th so I am not far behind you! Woo-hoo!!!!!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I ordered mine on April 12th.

BTW, ladies, I updated my post on page 4 of this thread, the one where I listed all of us who are waiting.  I noted that Italia and I received our shipping notices.


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

Everyone on watch ordered within a day or so of each other and I'm guessing most will arrive next week at some point.  

I have to say...I'm fairly impressed, and I say this with the caveat that I don't physically have the cover yet.  After all the horror stories of the slow production and what not, I was really crossing my fingers that everything went smoothly.  I think, Pg, you and I sort of lucked out here, 11 and 12 production days respectively...not bad.  Now lets just hope they arrive in mint condition and we can consider this a big success.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Italia, the schedule is pretty much following the timeline of the other 2 Noreves I've ordered in the past.  Next week on Tuesday will be 3 weeks from order date for me, with delivery hopefully toward the end of next week, it's right at 3-1/2 weeks, which is what I expected.  I know some people have had horror stories about theirs getting lost during shipping and all that, we'll just have to keep our fingers crossed that this doesn't happen to us!

Now I need to get busy and make myself another bag, just like the one I posted that will match my Platinum Noreve.  Guess what happened to that one I posted?  My daughter was here and just fell in love with it, so I gave it to her.  I have some more fabric just like I made that one from, so must make another one this weekend.


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

I ordered my Noreve on the 14th, but have not yet received notification.  But, I am so excited and happy for Patricia and Italia!  Way to go, ladies!  Please keep us updated on the shipping, when you receive it, etc.  I think we are all going to be a very happy bunch very soon; just in time for Mother's Day, even if they should arrive a day or two late!


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

BookLady said:


> I ordered my Noreve on the 14th, but have not yet received notification. But, I am so excited and happy for Patricia and Italia! Way to go, ladies! Please keep us updated on the shipping, when you receive it, etc. I think we are all going to be a very happy bunch very soon; just in time for Mother's Day, even if they should arrive a day or two late!


I hope you get notified tomorrow!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

you ladies in waiting are so funny.  And no, not tempted to buy just yet, although with the Aussie dollar being worth so much at the moment....


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Pushka said:


> you ladies in waiting are so funny. And no, not tempted to buy just yet, although with the Aussie dollar being worth so much at the moment....


HAHA! I'm SO tempted! But---trying to be a good girl today


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

It's like AA.....one day at a time!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> It's like AA.....one day at a time!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I've already checked UPS this morning.  

My cover is on the move from France....


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I've already checked UPS this morning.
> 
> My cover is on the move from France....


WHAT?! I thought it wasn't leaving until the 30th? Lucky girl!

ETA: You inspired me to check mine. Also on it's way! Woo hoo! Expected delivery is MONDAY!! Um, that is AMAZING.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Italia, here's what mine says, yours probably says the same.

Shipment Progress
Location              Date          Local Time      Activity          
Marseille, France  04/29/2011 6:50 P.M.        Arrival Scan  
La Farlede, France 04/29/2011 5:51 P.M.      Departure Scan  
                        04/29/2011 4:22 P.M.      Origin Scan  
                        04/29/2011 1:45 P.M.      Pickup Scan  
France                04/28/2011 10:51 A.M.    Order Processed: Ready for UPS  

And bless your heart, I hate to disappoint you, but that Expected Delivery Date is skewed somehow.  Probably by Monday that will have a different date, which I'm expecting will be Thursday.  I remember on both of my other orders it said the same thing, I was thinking how are they going to get that thing from France to my house in 2 or 3 days unless it's expedited shipping or something.  But I think once it arrives here in the States, the delivery date changes.  If I were a betting person, I'd say we'll get it on Thursday, May 5th.


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

Still waiting for shipping notice from Noreve, but I am hoping for notification on Monday.  How about you Maries?  Any notification for you yet?  In the meantime, wahoo and congrats to Patricia and Italia!!  Bet you will be haunting the UPS tracking site all weekend for updates........who can blame you?


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

BookLady said:


> Still waiting for shipping notice from Noreve, but I am hoping for notification on Monday. How about you Maries? Any notification for you yet? In the meantime, wahoo and congrats to Patricia and Italia!! Bet you will be haunting the UPS tracking site all weekend for updates........who can blame you?


No wonder the UPS site is so slow right now!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

BookLady said:


> Still waiting for shipping notice from Noreve, but I am hoping for notification on Monday. How about you Maries? Any notification for you yet? In the meantime, wahoo and congrats to Patricia and Italia!! Bet you will be haunting the UPS tracking site all weekend for updates........who can blame you?


No nothing yet for me either. Maybe while I'm sleeping tonight?


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Italia, here's what mine says, yours probably says the same.
> 
> And bless your heart, I hate to disappoint you, but that Expected Delivery Date is skewed somehow. Probably by Monday that will have a different date, which I'm expecting will be Thursday. I remember on both of my other orders it said the same thing, I was thinking how are they going to get that thing from France to my house in 2 or 3 days unless it's expedited shipping or something. But I think once it arrives here in the States, the delivery date changes. If I were a betting person, I'd say we'll get it on Thursday, May 5th.


I am staying strong and hoping for Monday. Mine is already in Germany. I do believe UPS can gauge fairly well true travel times between shipping and arriving, and I'm putting my faith in that!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I think for my last noreve, it started shipping before the day they said it would. That way we are very pleased to get it a little earlier than we expected.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Italiahaircolor said:


> I am staying strong and hoping for Monday. Mine is already in Germany. I do believe UPS can gauge fairly well true travel times between shipping and arriving, and I'm putting my faith in that!


I just checked, mine is in Germany now too


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I just checked, mine is in Germany now too


Those are going to be well traveled covers


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Italiahaircolor said:


> I am staying strong and hoping for Monday. Mine is already in Germany. I do believe UPS can gauge fairly well true travel times between shipping and arriving, and I'm putting my faith in that!


Italia - - look at your tracking!! I don't know what part of the country you live in, but I just looked and my cover is now in Louisville, which is only about 40 miles from me. I'm thinking it'll be OUT FOR DELIVERY tomorrow. Tomorrow!! So you were right about the delivery date being a true one, I've never been so glad to be wrong. I'll be all over that UPS delivery guy tomorrow. I think I scared him the last time he delivered a Noreve to me!!

I'm so excited


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Italia - - look at your tracking!! I don't know what part of the country you live in, but I just looked and my cover is now in Louisville, which is only about 40 miles from me. I'm thinking it'll be OUT FOR DELIVERY tomorrow. Tomorrow!! So you were right about the delivery date being a true one, I've never been so glad to be wrong. I'll be all over that UPS delivery guy tomorrow. I think I scared him the last time he delivered a Noreve to me!!
> 
> I'm so excited


Maybe that is why they stopped waiting for sgnatures! 

Wow that was fast!!!! I haven't even gotten a shipping notice yet. Maybe they bulk process pkgs shipping to the US? Even if a week after you, it will be faster than I expected.


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Italia - - look at your tracking!! I don't know what part of the country you live in, but I just looked and my cover is now in Louisville, which is only about 40 miles from me. I'm thinking it'll be OUT FOR DELIVERY tomorrow. Tomorrow!! So you were right about the delivery date being a true one, I've never been so glad to be wrong. I'll be all over that UPS delivery guy tomorrow. I think I scared him the last time he delivered a Noreve to me!!
> 
> I'm so excited


My last update was the cover leaving Philly...I live in Chicago. The delivery estimate still says tomorrow! I'm excited! That shipping was super fast.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

maries said:


> Maybe that is why they stopped waiting for sgnatures!
> 
> Wow that was fast!!!! I haven't even gotten a shipping notice yet. Maybe they bulk process pkgs shipping to the US? Even if a week after you, it will be faster than I expected.


Marie, I don't understand why you haven't gotten a shipping notice yet, unless like you said, maybe they prepare packages shipping to the U.S. all at one time. I ordered mine on the 12th, Italia ordered hers on the 13th, you ordered yours on the 14th. It's got to be close. I'm still hoping you'll have it by the end of this week.


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

I also ordered mine on the 14th and have not been notified of shipment yet, either, but I think we just got caught in the weekend and Friday afternoon closings.  We lived in different areas of Europe for 9 years, and the Europeans often close early on Fridays.  

Patricia and Italia, do you think you will be able to sleep tonight?  Pajama party by the front door waiting on UPS tomorrow??    Please post photos as soon as you can; don't keep us in suspense!


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

it's hear...and it's lovely.  Anyone else?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Italiahaircolor said:


> it's hear...and it's lovely. Anyone else?


Italia, I posted a million pictures of mine, I started a new thread, guess I need to put some here too.

















See this thread for more pictures: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,65004.0.html


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Italiahaircolor said:


> it's hear...and it's lovely. Anyone else?


What color did you get? Still no notice but I suspect they ship a bunch at one time so maybe later this week. Possibly next Monday I will need to leave work early to rush home and check...............


----------



## teeitup (Nov 1, 2008)

BookLady said:


> I also ordered mine on the 14th and have not been notified of shipment yet, either, but I think we just got caught in the weekend and Friday afternoon closings. We lived in different areas of Europe for 9 years, and the Europeans often close early on Fridays.
> 
> Patricia and Italia, do you think you will be able to sleep tonight? Pajama party by the front door waiting on UPS tomorrow??  Please post photos as soon as you can; don't keep us in suspense!


I just went and checked my email and I also ordered on April 14, although it was late in the afternoon on Thursday; I've received no notice of shipping either. This Thursday, May 5, will be 3 weeks so I imagine I will get mine next week.


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

Teeitup, you, Marie, and I all ordered on the same day!  Because we have not yet received shipping notice, either, I believe Marie has figured out their system.  She said she thinks they must ship in batches, and I agree.  If that is the case, I think the three of us should receive shipping notice about Thursday or Friday.  Patricia, didn't you receive your shipping notice last Thursday?  

What color did you order, Teeitup?  It's so much fun to see these new Noreve covers come in!  Eagerly awaiting more photos to be posted by others receiving their Noreve.  Patricia's Platinum Noreve is just gorgeous!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I ordered mine on the 12th of April, my shipping notice was dated 28th of April but it told me that my order would be shipping on the 30th of April.  But then it actually started moving from France to Germany on the 29th.  That sounds totally confusing now  

ETA:  So yes, I got my shipping notice on a Thursday and my cover was here in my hands on the following Monday.  But Linda, since you live way out there in God's country, it might take an extra day.....LOL


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

BookLady said:


> Teeitup, you, Marie, and I all ordered on the same day! Because we have not yet received shipping notice, either, I believe Marie has figured out their system. She said she thinks they must ship in batches, and I agree. If that is the case, I think the three of us should receive shipping notice about Thursday or Friday. Patricia, didn't you receive your shipping notice last Thursday?


I'm hoping we get our notices tomorrow! Nothing yet.  But I have new Decalgirl skins arriving this week to look forward to.


----------



## teeitup (Nov 1, 2008)

BookLady said:


> What color did you order, Teeitup? It's so much fun to see these new Noreve covers come in! Eagerly awaiting more photos to be posted by others receiving their Noreve. Patricia's Platinum Noreve is just gorgeous!


BookLady, I ordered RED ~ my favorite color. I debated since I already have a red M-Edge Executive that I used on my K3 but has since been replaced by an Oberon Celtic Hounds in wine. Just decided I had to have a red cover that was being used so I got it for my Nook which I bought to read library books on (right before Kindle announced the library lending :-(). Can't wait to get that notice!!!


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

Did you receive your notice this morning, Marie?  And, how about you Teeitup?  I did, and I am SO excited.  Shipping date is set for Saturday, May 7th, but I'll be haunting the UPS site!


----------



## teeitup (Nov 1, 2008)

BookLady said:


> Did you receive your notice this morning, Marie? And, how about you Teeitup? I did, and I am SO excited. Shipping date is set for Saturday, May 7th, but I'll be haunting the UPS site!


OMG, I just checked and came back to post this ~ WOO HOO!!

Noreve
------------------------------------------------------
Order number : 
Date off order : jeudi 14 avril, 2011

Dear Valued Customer,

Your parcel will be leaving our warehouse on 07/05/2011

You can track it on :

We have already booked your parcel's tracking number, which is :

Thank you for your trust.

Sincerely,

Cynthia


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

Great news!!  Now you, Marie, and myself have all received our notices!  Wahoo!  My notice is word for word the same as yours except for the tracking number.    Now, we can start the countdown!  Keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Three of you on watch now.  Wonder if the other Patricia got her shipping notice yet??  She's the only one left from our bunch.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes, I did receive my shipping notice for May 7.  I posted on a different thread.  

Thanks for watching out for me, Patricia!


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Well, my beautiful platinum Noreve did not fare well during our trip to Mexico last week.  It was sitting on a table next to my pool chair and DH placed his iPad--in its black leather case--on top of my Noreve.  Either my Noreve case was wet or DH's iPad case was wet, because the black leather dye from his case transferred onto my case and it won't come out.  It's not just a small spot, either--it covers about 50% of the front of my case, and there are some smaller black spots on the back, too (not sure how those got there).  I have tried everything and the black dye is just not going to come out.    Now I'm not sure what to do...either order a replacement Noreve or just suck it up and wait until whenever I get a newer Kindle, and then order a Noreve for it.  So bummed.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh no, Janet, that's awful, I know you must be sick about it.  Must have had something to do with the heat too, you think?  I'll tell you what I would probably try.  Since it's pretty much ruined anyway, I would try putting something over it, glue some fabric on there, have some leather cut to fit and glue on it, something like that.  It still probably wouldn't be your favorite cover any more, but would be more attractive.


----------



## sleepy6553 (Nov 21, 2010)

Maybe take it to a dry cleaner who also cleans leather goods. Maybe they can do something for you. Perhaps dye it another color Sorry for the accident.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

sleepy6553 said:


> Maybe take it to a dry cleaner who also cleans leather goods. Maybe they can do something for you. Perhaps dye it another color Sorry for the accident.


That is what I was going to suggest. If they can't get the stains out, perhaps they could dye it. You must be so disappointed though!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

That's a great idea to have it dyed, I never thought of that. That platinum Noreve is sort of "slick" I wonder how it would work? If you don't have anybody in your area who does that type of thing, maybe you could contact the _hmcurriers _ who posts on here? I know he makes leather covers and things, maybe he could help you?


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your cover Janet, I know I'd be sick about it.  I hope a solution is found to minimize the stain or it is able to be dyed.


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

So sad to hear what happened to your beautiful Platinum Noreve cover. I can imagine how you must feel. Hope with the suggestions here that you will be able to find a solution to make it look better, one that you can live with.  Just out of curiosity, did the transfer of color to your Noreve do anything to the iPad belonging to your DH?


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

It looks like I'll be able to use my Octovo Solis booklight (my favorite), if I use on the left hand side.  Does everyone use  the Noreve cover snap to keep it open when in use?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I use my eLuminator light on mine, and use it on the left side also.  

When I read with mine, I fold the front cover all the way back and snap it together, is that what you mean?


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes, Patricia, that's exactly what I meant.  I haven't read with the Noreve on my kindle yet, so I'm experimenting.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I had a platinum Norever for my Ipad and left an Octovo Vintage cover for my k2 on top of it for a long time and the brown came off on my Norever.  It's not super noticeable and it's all over so it's pretty uniform, but I notice it.  I was surprised I couldn't get it out.  And it wasn't wet or outrageously hot either.  I'd be very careful of color transfer if you own the platinum.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

BookLady said:


> Just out of curiosity, did the transfer of color to your Noreve do anything to the iPad belonging to your DH?


No, his black leather iPad case is just fine.

Thanks for the good suggestions, everyone. I don't really want to spend any additional money on the case (i.e, trying to have it dyed another color) since it is ruined. It might be cheaper to try to have it dyed, but honestly, I think I'd probably just end up purchasing a new Noreve instead. I know I'll be able to re-sell it whenever I upgrade my Kindle.


----------



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

This is the Ocean Blue Noreve (this is the K2 size): http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2448099960014808798STpTjM

This is the Decal Girl skin that I have on my K2 (customized by them): http://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2598792360014808798txpSwK

I'll try to post a picture of my K2 with my purple Noreve on.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your pictures, that Ocean Blue is really pretty.  Nice looking skin too.


----------



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks so much!

Here are the links to the purple one that I use every day. The blue one has never been used.

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2470249370014808798EsPYaG

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2534909230014808798GoBZVt

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2497818140014808798nEdtIn

Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh I love that purple.  I used to have a purple Noreve for my K2 and it was such a beautiful purple.  I now just got one for my K3 and they've done something to the color, it's "harsh" or something, I'm calling it a crayon box purple.  I do still love it because I love any and all Noreves (except black), but this K3 purple is definitely not the same shade as the K2 purple was.  If we have some sunshine tomorrow I'll take a picture outside and post it.


----------

